

2-for-1: Can Windows 8 satisfy both the desktop and the tablet? - acro
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/03/microsofts-ambitious-step-into-the-future-the-windows-8-consumer-preview.ars

======
jodoherty
Everyone's questioning Windows 8 because they see it as something that you're
either forced to use in a tablet or forced to use in a computer, with possibly
bad trade-offs in each scenario, and I didn't think much of Windows 8
either... until I saw the Lenovo Yoga.

Seeing an ultrabook that transforms into a reasonably compact, multi-touch
tablet just made everything click. Windows 8 may not be the best tablet OS or
the best computer OS, but it's the perfect OS for notebooks that transform
into tablets or tablets that can be docked into a desktop setup.

------
scriptproof
But I wonder I all that Metro does can't be made throught Node.js too. I
started some experiments about that.

